# Werkzeugset für den Computer



## TigerFuchs (20. März 2009)

*Werkzeugset für den Computer*

Hallo zusammnen,

ich bastel hin und wieder an meinem Rechner und was mir wirklich fehlt ist ein gutes Werkzeug-Set. Ich habe im Moment so ein olles Ding von Plus über das ich mich immer ärgere. Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung für mich?

Gruß

TigerFuchs


----------



## fadade (20. März 2009)

*AW: Werkzeugset für den Computer*

ÖÖÖhm, was brauchst du denn so an Werkzeug?

Ich besitze ne Zange und Kreuzschlizzz-Schraubenzieher in 3 Größen...bin ganz zufrieden ^.^

 -> http://richtigteuer.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/1470_teiliges_werkzeugset.jpg


Werkzeugset für computer - Google-Suche



Eig reicht eines bis ca. 50-70€...


----------



## rebel4life (20. März 2009)

*AW: Werkzeugset für den Computer*

Kauf keinen Billigschrott. Falls du etwas mehr bastelst würde ich dir zu einem ESD Schraubendrehersatz raten, braucht man aber eigentlich nicht. Kostet halt ein paar Euro mehr, mehr als 10€ sind es aber nicht.

Was brauchst du alles bzw. was hast du da? Zangen? Schraubendreher? Sägen? Feilen? 


Ein paar Sachen die ich dir empehlen kann:

KN 00 20 17 Werkzeugkoffer & Sortimentsboxen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

WIHA 530-ZK6 Wiha-Schraubendreher & Sätze mit Soft-Finish-Griff - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert


----------



## TigerFuchs (20. März 2009)

*AW: Werkzeugset für den Computer*

Super, danke für die Tipps. Auf billig habe ich auch wirklich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2009)

*AW: Werkzeugset für den Computer*

Nicht vergessen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

